# '09 Routan SEL; in for service, again



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

While I've seen some of these issues posted elsewhere, thought I would share what I want the dealer to look at on my '09 next week. As we typically use it for long trips, it may stay a week or two in the garage from time to time (only 17K miles) but all of these are a nuisance and otherwise detract from enjoying it to the point that I'll be looking at something else before the warranty expires next August: 

Recalls: I think the only one that still needs to be done is the AC drain hose on the passenger side, I had it in for service this past Feb and just missed that one and don't think anything came out since then? 

Brakes: pulsating, steering wheel wobbles when even doing slow braking -- probably warped rotors; you can definitely hear some excessive noise when applying the brakes 

Turn signals: the right side flashes 3X faster than the left and lights on that side are dim; used to just replace the mechanical flasher on old cars I'm sure these new ones are more complex 

Hard engine start: when dead cold, does not sound good at all, makes much more mechanical sound than normal! 

Pass side rear quarter bumper: they 'fixed' this once; it's popped out again 

Radio head unit: this problem just started, takes a really long time to power up, my SEL has the backup camera and that works but then when you shift back to drive the radio is still blank, the radio is 'on' as I don't see the default clock display that you see when powered down -- hitting the on/off button does nothing; kind of reminds me of the old tube radio's that needed to warm up first! 

Like I said, most of these don't prevent you from driving it, it just isn't right for a 2 year old car! We've had two Dodge Grand Caravan's and haven't seen anything like this (especially within the first two years -- one was a '90 the other a '97) so we're disappointed to say the least. Besides these issues we still love the ride, decent power (from the 4.0 L), nice interior and tons of space but what happens when the warranty ends --- not good!


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

It does sound like you have had more than your fair share of troubles with your 09. The silver lining might be that it looks like the 09 had a lot of bugs or problems that did not apparently carry over the 2010. I understand that that may not be comforting to your situation, but it does appear to be the case. I haven't had any problems in 20k miles other than my warped rotors. And I feel grateful that VW replaced all rotors and pads even though the 12k mile warranty expired on the wear and tear items. Althought it should have never been an issue and VW should have remedied the brake problems long ago. I am hopeful that my 2010 will go long term and avoid the problems you have had.


----------



## MarinePhaeton (Oct 27, 2008)

early74B said:


> While I've seen some of these issues posted elsewhere, thought I would share what I want the dealer to look at on my '09 next week. As we typically use it for long trips, it may stay a week or two in the garage from time to time (only 17K miles) but all of these are a nuisance and otherwise detract from enjoying it to the point that I'll be looking at something else before the warranty expires next August:
> 
> Recalls: I think the only one that still needs to be done is the AC drain hose on the passenger side, I had it in for service this past Feb and just missed that one and don't think anything came out since then?
> 
> ...


We are now experiencing/hearing gremblins. While it was in for dealer delivery prep they replaced the pads and rotors, replaced the door rollers on one door, and gave us a free alignment. we fired her up yesterday and it sounded horrible. Never heard an engine sound like that. Have owned BMW, Benz, Phaeton. Of which the Phaeton on start up sounded the worse. But was the best built and riding car. Period. Go drive one if you get the chance.. Unreal.. But due to the fact it has so many computers in it, it has more gremblins than any other high end car. Maintenance will kill you as well. 1 shock about 3k. Transmission fluid 1100 dollars. They flew it in from Germany.

we get a whistling/wind noise front the driver window. They tried to say it was inherent with the vehicle. Wrong. Drove a loaner Routan- it was solid, no wind noise. Drove a Chrysler- no noise. So the sound/noise is an issue with "our" van. 

Luckily, They gave me over 1100 back from a previous warranty, free certified warranty. which makes my deal a little better. Hopefully, they will address the issues as they pop up. I hope they work your issues out to your satisfaction.

We took her on a little jaunt yesterday. She was comfortable (other than the whistling), felt solid and most importantly, we enjoyed her. The color combo is just killler. I keep her clean. I clay barred her- and waxed her -WOW! Once I do my mod's (audi lights, wood interior accents, Carbon fiber exterior accents, 19's chrome asanti's, fridge, etc) she will be on point..


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Update from today's dealer visit --*

For others taking their Routan's in, here is an update:

Recalls: I think the only one that still needs to be done is the AC drain hose on the passenger side, I had it in for service this past Feb and just missed that one and don't think anything came out since then? JUST THE A/C HOSE WAS DUE -- FIXED

Brakes: pulsating, steering wheel wobbles when even doing slow braking -- probably warped rotors; you can definitely hear some excessive noise when applying the brakes REPLACED DISCS & ROTORS COURTESY OF VW -- FIXED N/C

Turn signals: the right side flashes 3X faster than the left and lights on that side are dim; used to just replace the mechanical flasher on old cars I'm sure these new ones are more complex NEEDED A REAR BULB, VW ONLY PICKS UP FIRST 12K ON THESE, COST ME $29 --- FIXED

Hard engine start: when dead cold, does not sound good at all, makes much more mechanical sound than normal! DIDN'T THROW ANY FAULT CODES SO DEALER SAYS IT'S NORMAL -- AS LONG AS CHECK ENGINE LIGHT DOESN"R COME ON I GUESS ITS OK !!

Pass side rear quarter bumper: they 'fixed' this once; it's popped out again DEALER ADJUSTED CLIP -- FIXED

Radio head unit: this problem just started, takes a really long time to power up, my SEL has the backup camera and that works but then when you shift back to drive the radio is still blank, the radio is 'on' as I don't see the default clock display that you see when powered down -- hitting the on/off button does nothing; kind of reminds me of the old tube radio's that needed to warm up first! COULD NOT DUPLICATE, NO ERRORS SO WILL CONTINUE TO SEE IF THIS GETS WORSE -- NOT FIXED


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Having similar cold start problems, and have been doing oil analysis and the aluminum content is very high which is not good.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*more problems -- car won't start*



early74B said:


> For others taking their Routan's in, here is an update:
> 
> 
> Radio head unit: this problem just started, takes a really long time to power up, my SEL has the backup camera and that works but then when you shift back to drive the radio is still blank, the radio is 'on' as I don't see the default clock display that you see when powered down -- hitting the on/off button does nothing; kind of reminds me of the old tube radio's that needed to warm up first! COULD NOT DUPLICATE, NO ERRORS SO WILL CONTINUE TO SEE IF THIS GETS WORSE -- NOT FIXED


Thought I would post an add-on as this may or may not be related but things got worse -- we only added on a few hundred miles since this service as we haven't gone on any long trips (we needed to fly the last one as time off was too short); in any case the radio unit was getting worse to the point it would not turn on at all -- backup camera was still working at the time, then the back lit surround around the radio no longer turned on when the lights were on and then the back up camera totally stopped working --- and then the car would not turn over at all! (of course it happened with the wife!), so covered under warranty called VW Road assistance and had car towed to my dealer --- tow truck driver was able to jump it and get it running but as I insisted that it get looked at they flat bedded it. 

Dealer at first wasn't able to get it to 'not work' but dug deeper and then the car wouldn't start (on 6 different occasions) so they contacted VW who at first said order a new radio unit and then changed their mind and wanted them to do more tests -- my tech thinks it might be connected somehow to the anti-theft system but we'll see. In any case due to the holiday, etc. the car will be there a week on Monday night. If anyone else has seen 'no start' issues related to the radio unit let me know -- it's getting harder to want to keep my Routan beyond next August as I can't imagine what a non warranty fix for this would cost! A new VW Jetta SportWagon is looking better all the time ---


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

We traded it ours on 09/16/2011 for a 2012 Jetta TDI ... haven't looked back !

My friend Tucci who I bought the Jetta from at Gunther VW of Buford, GA said that they did a check on the Routan before putting it on the lot:

* It needed new brakes all around (had been replaced about 1200-1300 miles prior by dealer, and 650 of those miles were driving up from FL to GA to trade in the van ...)
* Problem with sliding doors .... oh really ? That was just fixed ... AGAIN .... on my last service
* Cold start noises in engine

They ended up selling the van to a wholesaler.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*It's back from the shop*

They ended up replacing the radio head unit after trying several other things ... the interesting end result is that it appears the radio they put in is at least a MY or two newer .. the UNCONNECT works much better, the icons and logos are different on the Navi, etc. -- the cell phone pairing is simplier plus a new 'bluetooth' icon shows up on the main screen when I have the 'paired' phone on me and I start up the car -- for those who have '09's with UNCONNECT you should know what I mean. In any case, so far so good but the wife doesn't trust to drive it herself --- we'll see if this fix lasts. Still love the ride, heated seats, Sirius radio, etc., etc.; just wish they were more reliable but with all the electronics they put in these I guess it makes it tough; I'm waiting to see what they charged back VW for this warranty work, especially with all the stuff that the radio head unit does.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

early, are you still having problems with your brakes since they replaced it? the steering wheel shimmies back and forth pretty violently when braking...especially when it's going down hill...im wondering if they would replace it under good faith or will i need to fight for it. just feels so unsafe


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rmbalisa said:


> early, are you still having problems with your brakes since they replaced it? the steering wheel shimmies back and forth pretty violently when braking...especially when it's going down hill...im wondering if they would replace it under good faith or will i need to fight for it. just feels so unsafe


How many miles are on your van? There should be no question that it should be warrantied. Chrysler and Dodge extended their brake warranty for 3 years/36K. Just let them know the wheel is shimmies and feels unsafe and you read online about the brakes warping. 

Here's one link to many on that site: (Don't mention the deductible, we have never paid any deductible.

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/22589-2011-Brakes


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was at about 18k miles, out of the 12k mile warranty for the brakes, when the front brakes started shaking due to warpage. I took it in to ask the dealer and they said they would replace all brakes and rotors at no cost. So I think they have a standing order from corporate to replace brake rotors and pads on all wheels at the first sign of a problem. I don't know how many miles they will cover that. But it's worth a try. I was impressed that VW did that.

Regarding Chrysler and Dodge extending their warranty, that was not my experience in 2009 and again in 2010 before I traded my Journey for the Routan. The dealer said oh well. Once around 15k and again around 25-28k. That was one of my reasons for getting away from Chrysler products was their customer service. The products were nice, well equipped and functional. But their service was the icing on the cake when my brakes kept going bad.


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

58kafer said:


> How many miles are on your van? There should be no question that it should be warrantied. Chrysler and Dodge extended their brake warranty for 3 years/36K. Just let them know the wheel is shimmies and feels unsafe and you read online about the brakes warping.
> 
> Here's one link to many on that site: (Don't mention the deductible, we have never paid any deductible.
> 
> http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/22589-2011-Brakes


im only at 26k...and due for an oil change right now...i'll have them take a look but i know i mentioned it before and they did something to the brakes before...not sure of the front or rear.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*so far so good with brakes ...*



rmbalisa said:


> early, are you still having problems with your brakes since they replaced it? the steering wheel shimmies back and forth pretty violently when braking...especially when it's going down hill...im wondering if they would replace it under good faith or will i need to fight for it. just feels so unsafe


but haven't put on many miles since they fixed them and again with the latest issues (now apparently fixed) not sure how long I plan to keep it anyway. I will tell you that the 'new' brakes have been fine, no shimmy, etc. We may take a long spring break trip where we put on several thousand miles but even that would be mostly highway so not sure how long the brake job will last.


----------

